# Ethereal ESP602R Power Manager 2000



## pocofield (Mar 27, 2013)

does anyone own one of these units? I am seriously considering a purchase but the physical size listed is as big as my onkyo receiver,and deeper. H:7 W: 18 D: 23 . just does not seem right to me as i compare it to other units.Price is real good at $149.99 from Accessories4Less.:huh:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you pick one up?


----------



## pocofield (Mar 27, 2013)

No,i did not,just ordered the belkin pureAV power console,PF60.After doing a lot of reading and comparing the PF60 seems to be a solid unit at a good price($201.00).And......Killer looks:bigsmile:I think that i also will install a whole house SP at the panel and cable entrance


----------

